# Super single truck tires



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have experience with them? 
Doing some final decision making on tandem axle 6x6 24' hay truck and thought they would be better for traction and flotation, but a blowout would be kinda scary.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

My experience is in logging trucks and they are useless in anything but dry pavement. They sit on top and spin, had to pull or push many "stuck" trucks with super singles that were on nothing more than wet grass.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How about flotation on top of fields?

Better? Worse?

I had them on the front of a big 4x4 dump I had and it did seem to help.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Feed trucks all went to super singles for weight reasons and I think there towing bills doubled. Only good for solid, dry, paved surfaces. I have also limped in more than once with a flat or blown dual, you are a sitting duck with singles.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

That's kind of the problem they float too well. So you just sit on top and spin, you need to be able to sink in just a tad to get traction. Always park pointed downhill or else the morning dew will have you calling for a tow.

On the steer axle wide floats are great. On a rear axle duals all the way.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I see they offer them on bigger trailers now, too. Usually they're accompanied with a air monitor and air reinflation system


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I worked for a transport company a number of years ago, as an Owner Operator, that had them on Liquid Tanker Trailers. During a Safety Meeting, I questioned, if one of those tires blew, would the other one hold all of that weight, especially after the axle dropped, because of the blown tire, and that slosh, from the liquid, went where ever that low point on the trailer was, causing extra weight on the other tire.
Well I didn't get an answer, until a couple weeks later, ALL Trailers, with Super Singles, were going through the Shop, getting Duals put on them. Apparently, a week and a half, after the Safety Meeting,, a tire blew, while the truck was driving 25 miles an hour, the axel dropped because of the flat tire, causing a rush of liquid, to that point in the trailer, and rolled the truck, with a Hazmat Load. Luckily, it was where the driver, was picking up the load, and still on sight.
Seen them on flat bed trailers, as well, with a Top Heavy Load, one tire blew, caused the other tire to blow out, because of the weight, and rolled the truck, and trailer. 
If it was me, with a top heavy load of Bales, I'd run Duals, and forget about Super Singles, but that's just me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Appreciate the comments fellas.

I will be buying a truck soon, but I may stay with the 550/5500 and gooseneck set up again.

Not 100% sure, but something will be happening soon.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Other issue with super singles is availability. About every tire shop in the world has standard dual sizes in stock ready to go at reasonable cost. Super singles can be hard to find and spendy.


----------

